
A Conditional Transformer Language Model for Controllable Generation - baylearn
https://blog.einstein.ai/introducing-a-conditional-transformer-language-model-for-controllable-generation/
======
baylearn
Paper:

CTRL: A Conditional Transformer Language Mode for Controllable Generation
(Largest Publicly Available Language Model)

[https://einstein.ai/presentations/ctrl.pdf](https://einstein.ai/presentations/ctrl.pdf)

Link to model release:

[https://www.github.com/salesforce/ctrl](https://www.github.com/salesforce/ctrl)

